

Apple's new Macbook Pro goes on sale - mpg33
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/173085-apples-new-mac-pro-arrives-tomorrow-can-be-configured-to-cost-more-than-10000

======
ericcumbee
New Mac Pro not MacBook Pro.

